# Graphics Contest #38 -- VOTING Keiko and Pixelle



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

OK folks, here are the entries! Donna is unavailable so she asked me to start the voting for her. Voting will last for one week, until 5/11/07.

Let the voting begin 8) 

*The original Keiko and Pixelle*










*Entry #1*










*Entry #2*


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks again Lisa


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

dmcwlvssr said:


> Thanks again Lisa


Anytime  Nice to see you back, Donna!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Its past the eleventh and there's a tie


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I know....It's the 2nd tie since I've been a member.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Not sure what to do about a tie waiting to hear from Lisa to help me again!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Looks like a tie-breaker has been started so I'll lock this up :wink:


----------

